

Teachers make surprisingly successful investors - wclax04
http://www.businessinsider.com/openfolio-teachers-are-good-investors-2015-3

======
solomatov
It's just selection bias. I don't why the main reason of such a success was
postponed to the end of the article. Life science companies were doing
particularly well in the last years, whereas financials not so well.

------
kolbe
I can't help but think that teachers are less risk averse investors than
private sector workers due to knowledge that their pension plan will take care
of them in retirement, thus their investment decisions today will have less of
an impact on their future. The fact that they hold less in cash seems to
support the notion that they are less risk averse, at least.

------
ellisv
I would love to see the standard errors on those numbers.

------
dccoolgai
Successful Investing: Seeing through bullshit that companies produce to see
the truth behind what they are actually doing.

Teaching: Seeing through bullshit produced by a bunch of
kids/parents/administrators every day.

Makes sense.

------
rongenre
ITT: But my teacher was mean to me.

